# Browser stürtzt beim Appletaufruf ab



## Gloem (26. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe weiterhin ein Problem mit meinem Applet.

Ich habe eine Hautpseite in der über eine externe JS-Datei ein Applet angelegt wird:

```
var applet_fileInput = document.createElement("applet");
		applet_fileInput.setAttribute("id", "showFotoOnMap_applet_fileInput");
		applet_fileInput.setAttribute("code", "de.cw.gps.georef.applet.ParseFile");
		applet_fileInput.setAttribute("archive", "applet/parseFile.jar");
		applet_fileInput.setAttribute("style", "width: 1px; height: 1px");
		div_fileInput.appendChild(applet_fileInput);
```

Das Applet wurde aufgerufen und hat dann über System.out.println eine Meldung ausgegeben. Danach ist der Firefox aber abgestürzt und wollte eine Meldung an Mozilla senden. Mittlerweile steht im Applet schon nix mehr drin und er stürzt trotzdem ab.
Getestet auf 2xWindows(Absturz), 1 mal UNIX(funktioniert)

Das momentane Applet:

```
package de.cw.gps.georef.applet;

import javax.swing.JApplet;

public class ParseFile extends JApplet
{

    public ParseFile()
    {
    }

    public void init()
    {
    }
}
```

Hab es auch mit normalem Applet anstatt JApplet versucht


----------



## EOB (26. Jun 2007)

was steht denn in der java konsole?

grüße


----------



## Gloem (26. Jun 2007)

nix


----------

